# Tools



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Carving, whittling, rasping, wood burning, color-dying, what sorts and brands of tools are needed or advantageous for specific tasks?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, I can't speak for others, but I think a Dremel tool is invaluable. Sanding bits and diamond tipped points are probably my favorites.

Although I dont have these yet, I plan to get some Iwasaki Carving Files:
http://www.woodcraft.com/category/2080472/2080472.aspx

From what I understand, they are very handy to have for detail work.


----------



## boxwoodruler (Jan 11, 2013)

The Japanese files are very nice and not too expensive. However, Aurio rasps are lightyears ahead of any others. They are hand stitched and some have a right or left pull. I find the modeler's and rat tail rasps the most useful. As with most fine tools, they are expensive.


----------

